# I want it, I want it...I want it!



## toffee87

There's a dress on ebay for sale, it's absolutely gorgeous, but we're not getting married til winter 2011, so it's way too early. Am I right? It doesn't end on ebay for a couple of days, but it's stunning! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150406145458&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


What should I do???? arghhhh!


----------



## Kimboowee

Dooooo ittttt!!!


----------



## toffee87

My concerns are:

-that I'll change my mind
-I've not tried any one yet, so how do I know?
-ivory won't suit me, although I think it will :) I'm a brunette!


----------



## pinkmummy

I say go for it too :) :thumbup:

I bought my dress in August and we get married in September but we hadnt even book the venue when I bought it :rofl: x


----------



## toffee87

damn yooooou! I might just HAVE to bid (last minute so I get a bargain). From what I can see they don't tend to go for all that much, which is great! I refuse to pay £600 if I can get a perfect condition one for £100! Will have words with OH when he gets in from work. He'll probably think it's too early, but I want it hehe. Do you think it'd suit this venue : https://www.northophallhotel.co.uk/weddings.php

They do really good package deals, obviously we'll have to look, but it seems perfect. Not too posh, it's elegant and low key :)


----------



## pinkmummy

That venue looks gorgeous hun :) xx


----------



## toffee87

Thank you :)

I think the dress would match the venue, I hope so anyway. I just hope OH isn't against me getting it now...


----------



## Kimboowee

Venues gorgeous! If it don't suit you you can always sell it on! And stay away from anywhere that contains wedding dresses incase you find something else!


----------



## toffee87

hehe, I know


----------



## littleblonde

If you love it then get it. You'd kick yourself if you didint and never found one like it agagin. If you change your mind you would easily get £100 back again


----------



## subaru555

I did the exact thing your about to do but then when I tried on one which was over 5 times the price, I feel in love with it and couldn't imagine myself in anything else. So then I didn't like it and will likely loose money - it was £600 sample dress, all because I'd found my dream dress in a shop.

For £95 you can't go wrong, and even if you do see another one - which it IS still worth looking to make sure, then you can sell it as said above.


----------



## JuicyLucy

i'd do it, it seems a great price at the moment.
it's a lovely dress too!


----------



## lu-is

I tried on a variety of dresses one day and didn't know exactly what I wanted, then my mom and I went to Value Village just to have a gander because I'd seen a dress or two there recently. Well, I bought my wedding dress at Value Village of all places. lol I really loved it when I tried it on! and it was super duper affordable, just needed to taken in a bit. 

After I had the dress I'd spend time hemming and hawing and feeling like I was missing out because in truth there are sooooo many gorgeous dresses out there! I love dressing up! I kept thinking "but what if there was another dress I'd love more, etc etc." But everytime I put my wedding dress on for fittings (or just because lol) I fell in love with it all over again!!


----------



## toffee87

I'm so confused! My friend says it's gorg and it'd suit me (as much as she can tell) but she's against buying a wedding dress off ebay, which i understand...but....i like it!


----------



## lu-is

hmmm.. well consider the scary parts of buying from E-bay:

-The item never arrives: You can file complaints through E-bay and if paid through Paypal there is insurance on the item for 30-45 days (I don't remember the exact length)

-The item does not fit or meet description, or is just plain ugly: Does the seller have a return/refund policy listed? if you can return it than you'll maybe only be out shipping costs, or as someone else mentioned if you change your mind you can always resell it online.

*buying a dress from a store is no guarantee either: what if they measure you wrong and the dress comes in too small (happened to my maid of honour); and since some places make you sign a form or "waiver" stating you agree with the size they chose you can still have crazy stupid issues of finding a seamstress..


----------



## Libra Mariah

That dress is beautiful! If I were you I would buy it. If you don't buy it now, the dress might get sold to some one else. If it doesn't sale the seller may decide to not relist it. If you do decide to buy it and later see a better dress, you can always put it back on Ebay your self. Therefore if you buy the dress it's a win win situation. Hope this helps!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10716;87/st/20070903/e/Our+Wedding/k/0130/event.png


----------



## toffee87

Thanks ladies :)

OH said I can bid for it :D


----------



## mummy to be

I bought my dress a year before the wedding :) I would do it if i was you!! BTW it is a stunning dress :) Well done :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

If you love ot get it!!! If you dont like it sell it on!! gorge venue btw!!


----------



## toffee87

i think you're right :)


----------



## tmr1234

the dress is lovely and will suit northop hall that is where we was going to get wed i live about 10min away from there and have been to a few weddings there.


----------



## toffee87

Ah cool, we're originally from Mold (Bryn-y-Baal and Gwernymynydd) which are very near Chester 

30 mins left :)


----------



## toffee87

It's MINE :D


----------



## pinkmummy

I checked it when it had 3 minutes left and seen 1 bid on it but never realised it was yours LOL

Congrats hun :) xxx


----------



## vickie83

Ooh well done :thumbup:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Thats my venue!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We're getting married there in July!!

Have you visited yet? I went yesterday for my 6 month meeting with the wedding planner!!!

Its a gorgoeus place - they book up really fast so I'd get a wiggle on - also if you book now for a couple of years away - you get this years prices :thumbup:

PM me if you need info - I actually took some pictures of the room set up for ceremony so can send them to you if you like x x


----------



## toffee87

You whaaaat? you get this years prices? we defo need to get a wriggle on!!! I've emailed them, and they didn't say that though. Do you have to put down a deposit? how much?

We haven't been yet, but I've heard good things and if it looks like how it does online, it looks ideal :D


oh and yes to the pics, that'd be ace :D thanks!!!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

broody21 said:


> You whaaaat? you get this years prices? we defo need to get a wriggle on!!! I've emailed them, and they didn't say that though. Do you have to put down a deposit? how much?
> 
> We haven't been yet, but I've heard good things and if it looks like how it does online, it looks ideal :D
> 
> 
> oh and yes to the pics, that'd be ace :D thanks!!!

Yeah - we booked last year and got last years prices for this year :) The deposit when we booked was £500 - not quite sure what it is now. I was taking to the wedding lady yesterday and the DJ price alone has gone up £50 this year - not quite sure about other prices but they said they'd been mad busy since xmas so I'm sure they'll be making a killing on it! 

The best thing to do is call them and ask to speak to Dot - she's the lady who sorts all the weddings and she's great. I'd deffo arrange to go in to see her or go the day they have their wedding fayre on the 21st of March as you'll see it all set up.

I only have 3 piccys but I'll upload them soon as i get a chance - its gorgeous - as soon as I walked through the door I knew it was the place! :thumbup:


----------



## toffee87

Thanks hun! 

Are you going for a package? Yeah it seems package prices have gone up a fair bit, she emailed me the unfinished sums for next year. They've gone up £300+ per package!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

broody21 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Are you going for a package? Yeah it seems package prices have gone up a fair bit, she emailed me the unfinished sums for next year. They've gone up £300+ per package!

No - we're not doing a package as they only run 5 months, Nov - March so they're no good for when we wanted. Package seems a good option tho as out of the package you've got to pay room hire too so thats I think £400 before we even start with food etc. I remember them mentioning an 'all inclusive' package some time ago where they would do they venue dressing and everything inc in the price - that would be brill if they done that. x x


----------



## toffee87

Ah, of course they do! We're wanting Winter, so it'd be perfect for us. I wonder if they'd give us the previous years prices though! 

I've emailed Dot and she has replied, my main concern is that we're veggies (and whilst we'll serve meat) we want some good veggie options, but she seems happy to do that


----------



## princess_bump

such a gorgeous dress and beautiful venue hon! ekk how exciting :D


----------



## welshcowgirl

Oh this is my venue too!!!!! We get married on 1st may this year. We are just having the marquee bit though, but even that is lovely.


----------



## toffee87

OMG!!! It arrived today and it's beautiful :D

It pretty much fits spot on, a tad bit tight around the chest, but I need to lose some weight anyway and no doubt my boobs will deflate a little hehe. However, providing I don't get bigger, it'll be fine :D woooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

yey congrats on winning the dress....its stunning.
Wow that venue is amazing and what great packages they have....wish my venue did offers like that lol
xx


----------



## toffee87

You'll have to excuse the pics, the phone's not amazing and our room is a tip hehe x
 



Attached Files:







(00)Photo0029.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11









(00)Photo0032.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









(00)Photo0033.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Wow - It must have been fate - that dress was made for you. Its gorgeous :thumbup:

Now all you need is to book the venue & thats 2 of the biggest things sorted :happydance::happydance:

BTW - I was trying to upload the piccys of northop hall for you but I can't seem to do it? I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong but it just keeps saying 'upload failed?'

xx


----------



## toffee87

I can PM you my email addy if that'd work? Thanks for trying hehe :)


----------

